# The Laptop From Hell



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

I found it on the street, for bulky trash pickup.  I took it home, put it under my wing...  It is fast, 

P4 Northwood 3.2 gHz
Ati Mobility 9600 (64mb mem)
2 x 512mb ram Infinion pc2700
60gb toshiba hd

It overheats like crazy tho, and this is how I will tame it.  


Log:  (all in idle, in windoze for 10 minutes)

Recieved -------------------60c
Air dusted vents ------------57c
Cut off plastic on one vent --55c
Laptop cooler--------------- 44c
Extra fan tube with cold air---40c


----------



## francis511 (Jan 17, 2007)

got a picture ?


----------



## bruins004 (Jan 17, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I found it on the street, for bulky trash pickup.  I took it home, put it under my wing...  It is fast,
> 
> P4 Northwood 3.2 gHz
> Ati Mobility 9600 (64mb mem)
> ...




Is it a dell? (lol)
Anyways, maybe the fan inside is dead.
Or you could always buy a notebook cooler, maybe that will help a little.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have a notebook cooler in the mail...  also, a 2 year old fujitsu.  It was found on the street.  Was it in good condition?  It was raining...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

francis511 said:


> got a picture ?



It is an fujitsu n5010, google it


----------



## francis511 (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah but it wouldnt have all the trash sticking to it (giggle)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

francis511 said:


> yeah but it wouldnt have all the trash sticking to it (giggle)



Quiet...  it is amazing I found it.  Now does anyone know if I can take it out of the laptop case and put it into another ATX case?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

Update:  I will install vista on it, so see you in a few hours...


----------



## xman2007 (Jan 17, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I found it on the street, for bulky trash pickup.  I took it home, put it under my wing...  It is fast,
> 
> P4 Northwood 3.2 gHz
> Ati Mobility 9600 (64mb mem)
> ...




how the hell did you find that ?  jealous


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 17, 2007)

xman2007 said:


> how the hell did you find that ?  jealous



Meh...  Ive found better


----------



## PuMA (Jan 18, 2007)

hmm, have to start pay attention on those trash cans....


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 23, 2007)

Update:  Bought a laptop cooler, 44c.  Nice!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

Update:  Made a cooler that takes air from outside and pulls it in (cool air) to the intake vent.  40c.  Better yet.


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 5, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I found it on the street, for bulky trash pickup.  I took it home, put it under my wing...  It is fast,
> 
> P4 Northwood 3.2 gHz
> Ati Mobility 9600 (64mb mem)
> ...



Who the hell throws that way.


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 5, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Meh...  Ive found better



What?

How comes i never get that lucky.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

I found a p4 with a 6800gs a while back so...  woot.


----------



## BXtreme (Feb 5, 2007)

Y the hell, do ppl throw away pc's or notebooks ??? They could sell them or something  and benifit others


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Y the hell, do ppl throw away pc's or notebooks ??? They could sell them or something  and benifit others



I have a beautiful web server (that does not work) waiting to be made!  PS if anyone wants to help out with this say so!


----------



## ghost101 (Feb 5, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> Y the hell, do ppl throw away pc's or notebooks ??? They could sell them or something  and benifit others



Indeed. They should put personal landfills sites in people's houses. Maybe then theyll recycle.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow...computers that work being thrown out


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2007)

ghost101 said:


> Indeed. They should put personal landfills sites in people's houses. Maybe then theyll recycle.



Maybe they will recycle.
But theres also the chance that their houses will decide to start sinking into the ground.

Excess groundwater and unstable foundations are a bitch


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

It is really stupid what people throw out, but I find it, and it becomes mine.  Dumpster diving ftw!


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> It is really stupid what people throw out, but I find it, and it becomes mine.  Dumpster diving ftw!



find me a gf
preferably non-dumpster-borne


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 5, 2007)

ex_reven said:


> find me a gf
> preferably non-dumpster-borne



*slaps forehead*


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> *slaps forehead*



slaps your forehead again


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dumpster diving is a great way to find lots of stuff.  One time I found a magazine from a gun!  I t was probably time to get outa there...


----------



## pt (Feb 5, 2007)

i keep looking near trash cans and nothing  
the only thing my brother found was a p3
and was already stripped appart


----------



## ex_reven (Feb 5, 2007)

pt said:


> i keep looking near trash cans and nothing
> the only thing my brother found was a p3
> and was already stripped appart



*pat pat*


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 6, 2007)

pt said:


> i keep looking near trash cans and nothing
> the only thing my brother found was a p3
> and was already stripped appart



What you gotta do is go to big office buildings, companies throw out old computers by the boatload.  I once found 15 old p3 based computers.  I could only carry 4   (they are tiny little dells)


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 6, 2007)

lol we get nothing like that over here


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2007)

This weekend I went for a walk down my street and saw one computer.  It was a 486dx2, blast from the past.


----------



## Zero Cool (Mar 14, 2007)

WHAT??? are you american PVT? here in czech ur lucky to find a used chewing gum on the floor!


----------



## pt (Mar 15, 2007)

Zero Cool said:


> WHAT??? are you american PVT? here in czech ur lucky to find a used chewing gum on the floor!



:shadedshu 
here too...
(at least computer parts...)


----------



## Sky (Mar 15, 2007)

proly stolen, it was dumped cuz the person didnt know how to turn it on lol


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 15, 2007)

I got two PIII machines, three PII machines, and a rather nice NEC laser printer from the hospital my mom works at.  They were just sitting around and the tech guys didn't know what to do with them.  So I took them off their hands.  They were going to throw away the laser printer because it was sucking up multiple sheets of paper.  I cleaned it out and now it works great!

I beefed up one of the PIIIs and now use it to fold, and for remote file storage and backup.  I rather like the old beast.


----------

